# Platys and salt?



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Do platys need salt or can they live without it, i heard they need salt but not sure, any ideas?


----------



## stealth (Dec 11, 2005)

I have Platy's and I don't have salt in my water. I pretty sure they don't "need" salt. I don't recall ever reading anything about platy's and salt but Mollies on the other hand I've heard appreciated a little bit of salt.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

According to WetWeb's Rob Fenner, you can add salt to a platty tank. The amount suggested is 1 table spoon (15ml) for each 10gal of water. Please remember that salt does NOT evaporate, so when doing water changes, dose accordingly.

Good luck!

Sponge


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Salt has been used to increase hardness of water, if you have hard water and a pH of 7.5-7.8 already, platies should thrive.


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

so when i do a water change, i add another tablespoon? i added two teaspoons this morning for the first dose.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

They don't really need it at all, but it does help out most livebearers in breeding, growth, and other things. So if you want to add it go ahead.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

again refer to my post... you don't NEED salt unless you've got very very soft water (even then you don't need salt) also, correct me if I'm wrong guys cuz I just thought of people adding salt to soften tap water??? what the heck? man now I've gone crosseyed.


----------



## Matt_1313 (Feb 2, 2006)

i dont think it is just for soft water, but when i do it, i make sure i only put in like half of what it says..to little salt is ok to begin with, but too much will kill..i sprinkle a little in every once in a while..


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Fishfirst said:


> correct me if I'm wrong guys cuz I just thought of people adding salt to soften tap water??? what the heck? man now I've gone crosseyed.


You are correct. Adding salt will harden water, as long as it's the correct kind of salt. Table salt and normal aquarium salt is sodium chloride. That will not harden your water. It won't soften it either. It will just make it salty. That's OK for some fish. The kind of salt fishfirst is talking about is calcium or magnesium salts. That will harden your water. So if you want harder water, add sodium bicarbinate ( baking soda ) and magnesium sulfate ( epsom salts ). If you want salty water, add sodium chloride ( table salt ).


----------

